# Advice



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am new on here .. have our first consultation in early july at londons women clinic in darlington (known as the Cromwell)... 
we have been told about egg sharing but i am a little confused about the whole thing .. i was wondering if anyone can tell me how they felt about the process if they egg shared ? 

michelle


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Michelle

You might find some of the threads at the top of the boards useful for more information on egg sharing. These ones might be good for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82557.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

For me, egg sharing was something that I came to quite naturally as I had considered donating eggs before however thought it would be at the end of my journey to motherhood. When I found out there was un upper age limit, I had no hesitation in moving from IUI to IVF in order to increase my chances of conceiving but also to fulfill my wish to donate eggs.

To me, the eggs that I donated were bunches of cells that although they carry my genetic code, would have only been wasted each month with my period. The donated eggs would be nothing without sperm to fertilise them and bring them into being and a nurturing uterus to grow them into little people. I would have nothing to do with this process and therefore could never consider myself a parent to any children created from them. For me, I am happy to provide information and if necessary meet with any young persons created from my eggs in years to come. I have met some wonderful people through FF who if they are representative of the type of people needing donor eggs, then I am happy to have helped them in this way. I am proud of what I have done and if 3 families have been created from my donations, then my wish to help has been fulfilled. I'm not saying that the road I took was always smooth and when I lost my first 2 pregnancies, I did have doubts and had some bitter thoughts that they could be pregnant and I may never have my own baby but I always knew deep in my heart why I had gone into egg sharing and was able to reconcile it in my mind.

I would definitely recommend the Counselling that is offered to donors. I found it helpful not only at the start of my journey but also when I hit rock bottom after my second m/c. I would also say that it is important that you are absolutely sure before entering into this journey - it is definitely something to go into with eyes wide open having considered all of the implications rather than just a cheaper treatment option.

Just my opinions of course but I hope some of that helps. I'm sure you will get feedback from some of the others on this board as well.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Lou
X


----------

